# The Miley Tunnel, Preston Nov 08



## boxfrenzy (Dec 1, 2008)

If you're from Preston, or nearby, then the Miley Tunnel is a place used to scare small kids about, for teenagers to dare each other to go in, to tell stories about the Grey Lady of the Miley Tunnel. I lived in neighbouring Lancaster for 5 years in the early 1990's and i'd heard stories about it. Today, with a 150 mile round trip planned, i'm off to see what all of the fuss is about.
There is still a single track down, coming from the main line, although the line has been shut since the early 1990's






Numerous bridges cross the cutting before you get to the portal. A number of people have been seriously hurt or killed falling off these in recent years





Dallam Forge, Warrington 1883, who cast the bridges 125 years ago.





There's a short tunnel before the Miley Tunnel. On our arrival, a group of about 12 emo kids wander out of it, blinking in the fog after the dark.





With the kids gone, we thought that would be it for living things for the rest of the explore. We were wrong. In the litter were rats, scurrying around and dodging in and out of the holes around the sleepers. Also in the rubbish was a large knife. We moved on quickly.





Stories of apparitions and strange goings on have always surrounded the Miley tunnel. Claims of children who died in the 1800's during its construction, and the murder of a woman passenger as she held on to the hand of a man on the nearby platform and was pulled under the wheels of the train surround this place.
Onwards, into the dark...





The last passenger train steamed through here in 1930, although the goods trains carried on for another 60 years. The tunnel is now silent, save for the rats.





Throughout the tunnel, a single track remains.





The tunnel is in good shape, and is dry. It was built in 1850 and is 862 yards long.





Ahead is something on wheels. Is this the resting place of the Strategic Steam reserve? Alas not.





The middle of the tunnel is interesting, as it appears to be two tunnels, covered with a flat roof. You can see the portal of the next part of the tunnel.





I love the sweeping "S" shape of the tunnel, and silence. On today's trip there were no appearance by the Grey Lady, or strange goings on. Just another silent railway tunnel, with a track to nowhere.
Into the light.






For reference, the Miley tunnel is not related to Miley Cyrus.


----------



## sqwasher (Dec 1, 2008)

Very nice! Great pics & its an interesting looking tunnel-the tracks are a bonus!


----------



## TK421 (Dec 6, 2008)

What a great report, thanks for posting. I wonder if that 2nd but last shot with the concrete ceiling is support for a road? Is it easy to determine what's above gorund based on the distance into the tunnel you are I wonder?


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 6, 2008)

This is really interesting with lots of different aspects to it. Good pics and write-up...especially like the sepia-tone photo.


----------



## phill.d (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm trying to work out were the open chamber section (now covered over) is in realtion to the outside world. 
I've had someone ask me and It's raised my curiousity lol 
I've done my maths homework and used a Google mat to pin point were I think it should be.
I'd like to hear from any local bods, anyone in the know or some archive pics if any peeps can help out.
The map is here
http://www.flickr.com/photos/phill_dvsn/3085669650/

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Gibbo (Dec 7, 2008)

We were in the tunnel recently and also discussing this. It's very similar to the concreting slabs over Salford Junction Canal.


----------

